# [coldplug] a quoi cela sert il ? [resolu]

## donald7

bonjour

sur mon desktop, j'ai installé gentoo il y  a 15 jours et j'ai voulu faire hier un emerge -u -a world.

je bute sur un conflit entre udev et coldplug.

j'ai installé coldplug en suivant pas à pas le handbook en version francaise mais j'ai vu que la version anglaise indiquait qu'il ne servait plus.  :Question: 

j'ai donc essayé de faire un "rc-update del coldplug boot" et en rebootant j'ai obtenu des messages d'erreur sur net.eth0

bref, avant de continuer mes essais, j'aimerais bien comprendre à quoi me sert coldplug et qu'est ce qui va le remplacer si je l'enlève ...    :Cool: 

merci   :Wink: 

donald

```
gentoodell ~ # emerge --update --ask world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.5-r3 [5.5-r2] USE="gpm* -trace%"

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3-r1 [1.2.3]

[ebuild     U ] sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.17-r2 [2.6.11-r2] USE="-gcc64%"

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sed-4.1.5 [4.1.4-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r6 [2.86-r5]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/com_err-1.39 [1.38]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8d [0.9.7j] USE="-sse2%"

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/shadow-4.0.18.1 [4.0.15-r2] USE="cracklib%*"

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/pam-0.78-r5 [0.78-r3]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/bison-2.2 [2.1]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/mpfr-2.2.0_p16 [2.2.0_p10]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20060702 [20060227]

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/python-2.4.3-r4 [2.4.3-r1] USE="-tk%"

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/popt-1.10.7 [1.7-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/debianutils-2.17.4 [2.15]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/busybox-1.2.2.1 [1.1.3]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/hdparm-6.9 [6.3]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/texinfo-4.8-r5 [4.8-r2]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-2.42 [2.33]

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/init-0

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/ss-1.39 [1.38]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/grep-2.5.1a-r1 [2.5.1-r8] USE="pcre%*"

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/nano-2.0.2 [1.3.11-r2]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/make-3.81 [3.80-r4]

[ebuild     U ] app-shells/bash-3.1_p17 [3.1_p16] USE="-vanilla%"

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/openssh-4.5_p1-r1 [4.3_p2-r1] USE="-X% -ldap*"

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/gzip-1.3.5-r10 [1.3.5-r8]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/gawk-3.1.5-r2 [3.1.5-r1]

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/tar-1.16-r2 [1.15.1-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/kbd-1.12-r8 [1.12-r6]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/file-4.19 [4.17-r1]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/iputils-20060512 [021109-r3]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r12 [1.60-r11]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/rsync-2.6.9-r1 [2.6.8-r2]

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/mktemp-1.5

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/findutils-4.3.2-r1 [4.1.20-r2]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.9 [1.12.1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.39 [1.38-r1]

[ebuild  N    ] app-i18n/man-pages-fr-1.64.0

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/groff-1.19.2-r1 [1.19.1-r2] USE="-cjk%"

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.2.2-r2 [3.2.1] USE="-no-old-linux%"

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/udev-104-r12 [087-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.12r-r5 [2.12r-r3]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gcc-config-1.3.14 [1.3.13-r3]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1-r3 [4.1.1] USE="-test%"

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/glibc-2.5 [2.4-r3] USE="-glibc-compat20%"

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/coldplug (is blocking sys-fs/udev-104-r12)

!!! Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be installed

!!!        at the same time on the same system.

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

gentoodell ~ #                                 
```

----------

## d2_racing

Coldplug fait maintenant partie de udev.

Alors tu peux faire emerge -C coldplug et repartir ton emerge -puDNv world.

Oublie pas de faire revdep-rebuild ensuite.

----------

## bivittatus

Salut!!!

En fait, udev intègre son propre coldplug depuis un certain temps maintenant...tu peux donc désinstaller ton coldplug et y aller trankilou!!! :Wink: 

```
rc-update del coldplug

emerge -C coldplug

emerge -uaDN world
```

Edit: Grillé... :Evil or Very Mad:   :Laughing: 

----------

## donald7

bonjour

merci de me rassurer mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi eth0 disparait dés que je fais un "rc-update del coldplug boot"

voila ce que j'obtiens :

```

gentoodell ~ # ifconfig

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

gentoodell ~ # /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

 * Starting eth0

 *   Bringing up eth0

 *     dhcp

 *       network interface eth0 does not exist

 *       Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)                 [ !! ]

gentoodell ~ # /etc/init.d/coldplug start

 * Coldplugging input devices ...                                         [ ok ]

 * Coldplugging isapnp devices ...                                        [ ok ]

 * Coldplugging pci devices ...                                           [ ok ]

 * Coldplugging pnp devices ...                                           [ ok ]

 * Coldplugging usb devices ...                                           [ ok ]

gentoodell ~ # /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

 * Stopping eth0

 *   Bringing down eth0

 *     Stopping dhcpcd on eth0 ...                                        [ ok ]

 *     Shutting down eth0 ...                                             [ ok ]

 * Starting eth0

 *   Bringing up eth0

 *     dhcp

 *       Running dhcpcd ...                                               [ ok ]

 *       eth0 received address 192.168.0.2/24

gentoodell ~ #          

```

pourquoi est ce que udev ne prends pas la relève pour activer eth0 dés lors que je ne lance pas coldplug au boot ?

donald

----------

## geekounet

Parce qu'il faut aussi que tu mette udev à jour  :Smile:  (et oublie pas le etc-update)

----------

## donald7

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Parce qu'il faut aussi que tu mette udev à jour  (et oublie pas le etc-update)

 

ce que je craignais est arrivé : je n'ai plus de connexion   :Crying or Very sad: 

j'ai fait 

rc-update del coldplug boot

emerge --unmerge coldplug

emerge -u udev

dispatch-conf

et voila le resultat :

```

gentoo ~ # /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

 * Starting eth0

 *   Bringing up eth0

 *     dhcp

 *       Running dhcpcd ...

Error, dhcpStart: interface eth0 is not Ethernet or 802.2 Token Ring

                                                                     

```

merci de m'aider a trouver la solution

je donne ci apres le resultat de lsmod et lspci

donald

```
 

gentoo ~ # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82845 845 (Brookdale) Chipset Host Bridge (rev 04)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82845 845 (Brookdale) Chipset AGP Bridge (rev 04)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 05)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801BA ISA Bridge (LPC) (rev 05)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801BA IDE U100 Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM USB Controller #1 (rev 05)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM SMBus Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.4 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM USB Controller #1 (rev 05)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 05)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV44A [GeForce 6200] (rev a1)

02:09.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

02:0a.0 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB (rev 43)

02:0a.1 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB (rev 43)

02:0a.2 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB 2.0 (rev 04)

02:0b.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Agere Systems FW323 (rev 61)

gentoo ~ #

gentoo ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

rtc                     7476  0

nvidia               4217428  8

8139cp                 13184  0

8139too                15872  0

mii                     3968  2 8139cp,8139too

eth1394                12548  0

sg                     19484  0

tg3                    88324  0

e1000                  90432  0

nfs                    85180  0

lockd                  41352  1 nfs

sunrpc                 99644  2 nfs,lockd

jfs                   143340  0

raid10                 16384  0

raid1                  15872  0

raid0                   6272  0

dm_mirror              13008  0

dm_mod                 31896  1 dm_mirror

sbp2                   15364  0

ohci1394               24880  0

ieee1394               53176  3 eth1394,sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd               8320  0

usbhid                 29792  0

ohci_hcd               13572  0

uhci_hcd               15240  0

usb_storage            57280  1

ehci_hcd               19976  0

usbcore                78084  7 sl811_hcd,usbhid,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,ehci_hcd

gentoo ~ #

```

----------

## d2_racing

Pour la connexion internet, il n'y a pas de problème.

Boot avec le LiveCD et CHroot dans ton nouvel environnement et la commande emerge va downloader problème.

----------

## donald7

désolé mais je ne comprends pas du tout ce que je dois faire pour restaurer eth0   :Embarassed: 

donald

----------

## widan

 *donald7 wrote:*   

> Et voila le resultat :
> 
> ```
> gentoo ~ # /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start
> 
> ...

 

Et qu'est-ce-que donne "ifconfig -a" ? Tu as un eth0, mais ce n'est pas de l'ethernet (ça a de bonnes chances d'être l'interface IP-over-Firewire). Ta carte réseau est sûrement nommée eth1.

----------

## titoucha

 *donald7 wrote:*   

> désolé mais je ne comprends pas du tout ce que je dois faire pour restaurer eth0  
> 
> donald

 

1 - Tu réinstalles coldplug, le temps de faire la mise à jour, en principe les sources doivent encore être dans le répertoire distfiles.

2 - Tu remontes ton interface Eth0 et tu fais ta mise à jour.

3 - Tu désinstalles coldplug et tu n'utilises plus que udev.

----------

## donald7

 *titoucha wrote:*   

>  *donald7 wrote:*   désolé mais je ne comprends pas du tout ce que je dois faire pour restaurer eth0  
> 
> donald 
> 
> 1 - Tu réinstalles coldplug, le temps de faire la mise à jour, en principe les sources doivent encore être dans le répertoire distfiles.
> ...

 

si je reinstalle coldplug, j'aurais un conflit avec udev et la mise à jour ne se fera pas.

la bonne solution serait de comprendre pourquoi l'absence de coldplug ne me permet pas d'activer eth0 qui est bien ma sortie ethernet.

donald

----------

## xaviermiller

sinon tu fais "rc-update add net.eth0 default"

perso, j'ai installé ifplugd et net.eth0 démarre automatiquement.

----------

## jul16ar

 *widan wrote:*   

>  *donald7 wrote:*   Et voila le resultat :
> 
> ```
> gentoo ~ # /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start
> 
> ...

 

+100

ton interface internet est sûrement eth1 maintenant.

----------

## George Abitbol

Juste comme ça, y'aurait pas un fichier du genre /etc/conf.d/rc (je sais plus exactememnt, j'ai pas ma machine sous la main) dans lequel il faudrait mettre un RC_COLDPLUG=1 (ou un truc du genre) pour que le coldplug d'udev soit activé ?

----------

## nemo13

 *donald7 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>  gentoo ~ # lspci
> 
> ...

 

Bonsoir,

dans ton noyau tu as sans doute validé

```
 zgrep 1394 /proc/config.gz 

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set   ( chez moi )
```

cette interface permettant l'ethernet dessus 1394, elle a , à l'insu de ton plein gré, pris le dessus sur ton interface 8139.

tu as donc le choix :

si le 1394 ne te sert à rien; tu le vires de ton noyal --> 8139 devrait alors redevenir eth0

tu fait un start de eth1 ( qui doit être maintenant à vue de pif ton 8139 )

tu fais un poil de recherche sur le forum car ce désagrément est déja arrivé .

A+

lis la réponse de kernel-sensé  :Laughing: 

----------

## donald7

bon effectivement j'ai retrouvé ma connexion ethernet sur eth1 en faisant 

```

cd /etc/init.d

ln -s net.eth0 net.eth1

/etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

```

merci

donald

----------

## xaviermiller

 *donald7 wrote:*   

> bon effectivement j'ai retrouvé ma connexion ethernet sur eth1 en faisant 
> 
> ```
> 
> ln -s net.eth0 net.eth1
> ...

 

Salut,

Il vaut mieux faire

```
ln -s net.lo net.eth1
```

  :Wink: 

----------

## d2_racing

[quote="XavierMiller

Il vaut mieux faire

```
ln -s net.lo net.eth1
```

  :Wink: [/quote]

Effectivement, sinon ça va être un lien symbolique d'un lien symbolique...

----------

